# cool air humidifier?



## Tavia06 (Apr 23, 2012)

Is it safe to use a cool air humidifier in the same room as a hedgie? has anyone used one before??


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Use a warm mist humidifier, they're healthier. We have one right next to the cage.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Warm. 
Instead of cleaning it every day, you can get away with cleaning it every other day.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

It's safe.  All humidifiers should be cleaned daily whether they are warm or cool mist. As long as a cool mist humidifier isn't pointed right at the hedgie's cage, it's fine. I've used one for months now without any issues.


----------



## Tavia06 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks hanhan, thats good to know!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

IMO, the cool air humidifiers are rather counter productive. They blow cool which means the heater in the room has to compensate for that cool air being blown. A warm air humidifier is not only healthier as it kills the bacteria that can grow in the humidifier, but the warm air helps to heat the room making the heater not have to run as often.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I've used cool evaporative humidifiers and always have. I tried the warm mist a couple of times, and didn't like them.

No matter which model you choose, you will need to clean it to prevent bacterial growth. I've also seen warnings on warm mists that you need to clean them more frequently because they are warming the water which can promote bacterial growth. Also seen the opposite mentioned. So it really just depends on who you talk to, and what their opinions are.

Each type have their pros and cons. Each accomplish the same goal, to add moisture to the air.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Will a cool mist humidifier cool the room down? I'm still trying to figure out how to cool the room during the summer.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

It won't cool it like an AC unit will. If you raise the humidity too high during the summer it can actually make it feel much warmer. 

The evaporative types blow air across filters that wick water from a reservoir. You'll feel some air movement around the unit.


----------



## Tavia06 (Apr 23, 2012)

Nancy, the reason I am inquiring about the humidifier is because I have trouble sleeping without a window open at night and often get dry and stuffy without it. Because the cage must be in my room, i need to make sure i have some moisture in here or i wont be able to keep the window closed at all. the humidifier would only be on at night to help keep me from drying out and not being able to sleep. I ask about a cool humidifier because I already have one, and would rather not have to buy a new one and waste a perfectly good product if i dont need to.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

How much does the window need to be open? If it's not much, a CHE set up should keep the cage warm while your window is open. I keep the bedroom window open at night about 1/2" and when I've had rescues in the bedroom they have been perfectly fine. They are far away from the window so there is no draft, they have a CHE and I hang a cloth around the front and sides of the cage at night. Depending on your set up, you may not need to use a humidifier at all.


----------

